# 5D III mode dial cap fell off



## niels123 (Jul 9, 2016)

My 5D III now looks like the photo I found with google. The dial cap with the lettering fell off and I cannot find it anymore. I already ordered a new cap on Ebay, but how would Canon repair it? Just glue a new cap on top or replace the entire mode dial or even the entire top cover?

Any experience?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Niels. 
There was quite an in depth coverage of this a little while back, I would link to it but it is hard to find the threads with the search at the best of times and I'm now travelling with a slooow internet connection so I'm not able to do much, I will have a look though. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jul 9, 2016)

I had this on my 5DM3 after I dropped it while shooting the northern lights at night, I brought it into CPS and they said they would need to replace the entire mode dial for around 1160nok, so 130 euros roughly, the problem was the frame wasn't allied inside after dropping it which disconnected the model dial or something, can't remember the specifics


----------



## niels123 (Jul 9, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> I had this on my 5DM3 after I dropped it while shooting the northern lights at night, I brought it into CPS and they said they would need to replace the entire mode dial for around 1160nok, so 130 euros roughly, the problem was the frame wasn't allied inside after dropping it which disconnected the model dial or something, can't remember the specifics



I don't feel anything strange to the dial itself. I can't see what I am doing (other than from how the camera reacts), but it the dial stil feels and functions like it always did.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 9, 2016)

Mine came off and thankfully found it in the bottom of my camera bag. Just glued it back on when I got home.


----------



## niels123 (Jul 9, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Mine came off and thankfully found it in the bottom of my camera bag. Just glued it back on when I got home.



what type of glue did you use?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2016)

Canon glues them on, I'd use very tiny drops of some glue that will not run and get into the works. 
Better yet, tiny chunks of doubleback tape. Canon uses a lot of diecut pieces of doublebacked adhesive membrane in the camera assembly.

I have some of the glue dots called "Zots" which stick to almost anything, and tiny pieces of one might work. They do soften when it gets hot, so use a very tiny bit. It looks like three spots in the photo where adhesive could be applied. A tiny amount of the thick gap filling super glue might work, don't use the runny stuff.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 9, 2016)

Similarly, the dial on my 6D just fell off, around a year after I bought it. Found it in the bottom of my camera bag; it wasn't the result of any sort of drop or other impact that I could tell, and the mode knob still operated correctly - I just had to confirm mode setting by looking at top or rear lcd screens. After research, including here on CR, I used a few SMALL drops of one crazy-glue or other to re-attach it.


----------



## slclick (Jul 9, 2016)

A mere flesh wound. Be glad it's not the dreaded EOS 5 mode dial issue.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 10, 2016)

niels123 said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Mine came off and thankfully found it in the bottom of my camera bag. Just glued it back on when I got home.
> ...


Tarzan's Grip. As Mt Spokane says, a very, very small amount.


----------



## oscaroo (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi.
The same happened to my 6D. I got it fixed under warranty, then it happened again. So I meh'd it.
A few years later ... THE BUTTON fell off! The button in the middle that one presses to change the mode! it fell off.

.. so i pushed it back in and shrugged it off.

I now carry tape to tape up the holes there if the weather looks bad - to prevent rain from getting in.
On the plus side, I now learnt to use the M mode


----------

